# Recent Project



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

CTS Build,


----------



## oldschool (Apr 8, 2008)

Love your thread work Walt, always tight, even and consistent. Thanks for posting the pix.


----------



## Gummy (Feb 24, 2005)

Very nice Walt. Like those colors alot


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Awesome..


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Walt that is beautiful work. How many hours went into that puppy?


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks a lot guys!

Terry, well, if I don't count the two times I started over on the glitter base coat, I've got about 25 hours in the entire build. I get really anal about the thread work, and if I don't like the way something looks I'll rip it all out and start over, that really hurts when you're already many hours in. 

The glitter finish under the butt wrap has three colors in it. The first coat I put on I didn't like the color ratio, so I wiped it all off and started over. Got the colors just like I wanted, but a day later it still wasn't dry, realized that I did a double shot of resin no hardener, wow! cleaned it all off, AGAIN, third time was the charm.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

the best wrap job i think ive ever seen.

Walt... im floored man, it looks outstanding.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*That how Im learning Walt.*



WALT D. said:


> Thanks a lot guys!
> 
> Terry, well, if I don't count the two times I started over on the glitter base coat, I've got about 25 hours in the entire build. I get really anal about the thread work, and if I don't like the way something looks I'll rip it all out and start over, that really hurts when you're already many hours in it.


Im feeling you. I've ripped apart the two that Ive built the first time.

I learned a good lesson though on this last one. Take pictures with the macro settings on the digital camera and upload them. I found places that I had the chance to go back and fix before finishing....


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, and again, very nice work.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

nice.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

It kills me to cut them off, but I agre Walt, sometimes you just have to do it. Can you explain a little about the glitter stuff?


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks guy,

Terry, the glitter stuff I use comes in several colors, and you can get it most places that sell RB supplies. To use it just simply add a little, or a lot to your epoxy after it's properly mixed and then using a brush or spatula add it to the rod wherever you want it. It's a very fine glitter and doesn't stick up through the finish. I usually keep the finish spinning on the mixer while I'm working with it to keep it eveny suspended in the epoxy.

I've used it from time to time on ladies rods, and for epoxy ramps, etc.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks Walt, I'll have to check that stuff out. It looks like one of those things if you use it sparingly and tastefully (like you've done) it looks great.


----------

